
Ask HN: What would you build with $70? - amerf1
Just curious to know what you would do&#x2F;build if you only had $70 in your account
======
MrPhantom
I would use the $70 dollars to buy 2 Tacos for .99 everyday for 70 days at
Jack in The Box while I think of a better plan.

------
Huhty
If it was 1998 again, I would buy a single domain name! (for a year)

Times have sure changed.

------
beamatronic
Please clarify, is this account used for things like food and rent?

~~~
amerf1
Yes, basically if you only had $70 left

